# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Чтоб была веселой свадьба… или о традициях – застольное развлечение от дуэта Д. Евочки

## Львовна

_Чтоб была веселой свадьба… или о традициях – застольное развлечение от дуэта Д. Евочки_

_…А помните, как когда-то давно на свадьбах было модно дарить молодым плодово-овощные наборы, да с приговорами типа: « вот тебе жених горох, чтобы ночью заснуть не смог…» А про куклу на капоте не забыли еще? Об этих -  доисторических и о современных свадебных традициях в этой веселой застолочке.

_

[img]http://*********ru/12796444.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1200

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (07.02.2017)

----------


## Istan

Добрый вечер, а петь надо здесь?

----------

Львовна (12.02.2017)

----------


## Львовна

Добрый вечер! Застолочка болтательно- интерактивная, юморная. Задействована вся публика. В финале застолки есть музыкальная кричалка с гостями ( петь не надо). И в материал мы вложили муз. трек- образец как эту кричалку реализовать.

----------

Istan (12.02.2017)

----------


## Istan

спасибо, подумаю

----------

Львовна (12.02.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

> спасибо, подумаю


Простая, безреквизитная, активная, кричательно- орательная заводная вещь, уже опробованная на наших гостях. Что тут думать.... :Blink:  Надо брать и делать!!! :Derisive:

----------

дюймовка (12.02.2017), Львовна (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ураган

Застолка очень вкусненькая.Всё элементарно и просто.А концовочка суперская ,уже представляю , как гости будут кричать Свадьба)))) Однозначно в работу.

----------

Львовна (13.02.2017), Татьянка (19.02.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

> Застолка очень вкусненькая.Всё элементарно и просто.А концовочка суперская ,уже представляю , как гости будут кричать Свадьба)))) Однозначно в работу.


 :Blush2:  очень даже кричат... а вторые тааааак оттанцовывают.... фотограф, как всегда счастлив таким эмоциям :Grin: 
..жду, когда наши жадюги хоть одну фотку кинут... :Blush2:

----------

Львовна (19.02.2017)

----------

